# Wachusett - 2/13/11



## speden (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## hammer (Feb 14, 2011)

And you stayed?  Yikes...


----------



## soulseller (Feb 14, 2011)

You're doing it wrong. I was there 8-10am yesterday and it was great with no wait.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 14, 2011)

How were these looking/skiing?






steveo


----------



## soulseller (Feb 14, 2011)

powhunter said:


> How were these looking/skiing?
> 
> steveo



Much different in person but i did not try them. Snowboards and icey moguls do not mix.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Feb 14, 2011)

soulseller said:


> You're doing it wrong. I was there 8-10am yesterday and it was great with no wait.



Yep when it looks like the pic above I am gone....get my $5 back and outta there......unless Frannies is open, sometimes I'll hang there for an hour or so and just make some round turns for exercise.....but that line to ski wa?

Nah....out.

0745 in line and ready to go is the ticket!


----------



## awf170 (Feb 14, 2011)

powhunter said:


> How were these looking/skiing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To the sundown locals or anyone else who knows anything about seeded bumps:

Is that the wrong way to seed bumps?  First off they look way to spread out, and second they just look wrong.  I not sure why, but something just does not look right.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 14, 2011)

awf170 said:


> To the sundown locals or anyone else who knows anything about seeded bumps:
> 
> Is that the wrong way to seed bumps? First off they look way to spread out, and second they just look wrong. I not sure why, but something just does not look right.


 
I agree.  Sunapee uses the cats to seed theirs, but they are not 10 feet apart. They also ran the cats over these after they pushed the snow up into mounds.  Not the best seeding if you ask me.


----------



## soulseller (Feb 14, 2011)

awf170 said:


> To the sundown locals or anyone else who knows anything about seeded bumps:
> 
> Is that the wrong way to seed bumps?  First off they look way to spread out, and second they just look wrong.  I not sure why, but something just does not look right.



FTR this bump line looked nothing like that in person yesterday. Not sure if they switched it up or if the perspective in this picture is skewing it somehow.


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2011)

awf170 said:


> To the sundown locals or anyone else who knows anything about seeded bumps:
> 
> Is that the wrong way to seed bumps?  First off they look way to spread out, and second they just look wrong.  I not sure why, but something just does not look right.



It does look weird. Almost like the lines will all spit you into the groomed after 4 or 5 turns. If you held the line down the fall line it looks like you're forced to do a short turn on one side and a long turn on the other. Maybe it's just the angle of the pic.

I have seen fields seeded like that, but they're more symmetrical. Sundown seed a little different, just small piles as "turn suggestions" rather than a course like seeding job. It actually result sin a somewhat more natural mogul field.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 14, 2011)

powhunter said:


> How were these looking/skiing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





awf170 said:


> To the sundown locals or anyone else who knows anything about seeded bumps:
> 
> Is that the wrong way to seed bumps?  First off they look way to spread out, and second they just look wrong.  I not sure why, but something just does not look right.



looks like braile to me.  

seriously, that is one strange setup.


----------



## speden (Feb 14, 2011)

soulseller said:


> You're doing it wrong. I was there 8-10am yesterday and it was great with no wait.



We got on the lifts a little after 8, and I agree it didn't get too bad until about 10.  We left before 12:30, so we got the $5 back per ticket.  We didn't even eat lunch there since the lodge was a total zoo.

Normally I wouldn't even consider going to Wachusett on a weekend, but I "had" to go since I wanted to finish up demoing skis.  I had done two demo sessions in the previous two weeks and had decided on the ski, but needed to figure out which length I wanted.  They have a deal where if you buy skis, you get all the demo fees for the previous two weeks deducted from the cost.

So I did my third demo session on Sunday, made up my mind and said I'm ready to buy.  Then they told me they didn't have my length in stock:  wa, wa, waaaa...

But in the afternoon I found it at East Coast Alpine and they gave me 20% off, so it didn't hurt to lose out on the demo fees.

Ended up going for the Atomic Crimson Ti.  Sweetest ski I've ever been on.  Now I just have try out the new skis before the snow starts melting this week.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 14, 2011)

awf170 said:


> To the sundown locals or anyone else who knows anything about seeded bumps:
> 
> Is that the wrong way to seed bumps? First off they look way to spread out, and second they just look wrong. I not sure why, but something just does not look right.


The method is fine, but the spacing is completely f'd up. Super quick right turn followed by long left turn the entire way down. Should be ~11 feet between bumps, not 5 feet then 20 feet.


----------



## speden (Feb 14, 2011)

powhunter said:


> How were these looking/skiing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They looked a lot more normal by Sunday.  I meant to take a follow-up picture of them before I left, but my son happened to call my cellphone just when the lift was getting to that spot and I couldn't manage a camera and phone at the same time.

They'd been skied in and had started to naturally spread out more.  The almost sealed gaps between the bumps in each row got mowed down of course.  I think it probably looks more weird than it does in person since that picture is taken from the lift, and the trail is actually a lot steeper than it looks in the picture.  That's the upper part of Tenth, which is probably the steepest terrain at Wawa after the headwall on Smith.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 14, 2011)

Those look way too spaced out...


----------



## speden (Feb 14, 2011)

hrstrat57 said:


> Yep when it looks like the pic above I am gone....get my $5 back and outta there......unless Frannies is open, sometimes I'll hang there for an hour or so and just make some round turns for exercise.....but that line to ski wa?
> 
> Nah....out.
> 
> 0745 in line and ready to go is the ticket!



The lift on Frannies was spinning, which I've never seen before.  We rode it a few times.  Pretty slow, but it had no line.  One of my sons was getting some pretty good air off the jump on Frannies.


----------



## billski (Feb 14, 2011)

soulseller said:


> You're doing it wrong. I was there 8-10am yesterday and it was great with no wait.



Me thinks that they learn how to stand in long lines at WaWa and then they graduate to Mt. Snow.  Since they pick the times of highest attendance to ski, they are none the wiser and never complain.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 14, 2011)

billski said:


> Me thinks that they learn how to stand in long lines at WaWa and then they graduate to Mt. Snow.  Since they pick the times of highest attendance to ski, they are none the wiser and never complain.



Why so negative? I thought it is all about being outside and enjoying the fresh air with friends and family?  Having a few laughs and letting the hair down.

Sure there are lines. Big deal. Everyone deals with it, some more than others.


----------



## billski (Feb 14, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Why so negative? I thought it is all about being outside and enjoying the fresh air with friends and family?  Having a few laughs and letting the hair down.
> 
> Sure there are lines. Big deal. Everyone deals with it, some more than others.



Chill young man!  It was a J O K E.  That's why God created smilys!
:razz:


----------



## hammer (Feb 14, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Why so negative? I thought it is all about being outside and enjoying the fresh air with friends and family?  Having a few laughs and letting the hair down.
> 
> Sure there are lines. Big deal. Everyone deals with it, some more than others.


Some deal with lines better than others...and I'm one who doesn't like them...but to each their own I guess.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 14, 2011)

billski said:


> Chill young man!  It was a J O K E.  That's why God created smilys!
> :razz:


:beer:


----------



## WJenness (Feb 14, 2011)

I was going to go up last night...

Car issues preventing me from making it... (No headlights at the moment...)

Hoping to get that sorted this afternoon when I get out of work.

-w


----------



## speden (Feb 14, 2011)

hammer said:


> Some deal with lines better than others...and I'm one who doesn't like them...but to each their own I guess.



I don't like the lines, but I'll take long lines over crowded trails.  Wachusett's uphill capacity is a little too high for the amount of terrain they have when every chair is going up full.

I get spoiled by going skiing on weekdays, but if the kids want to come with me I won't let them miss school to do it, so that usually means going on nights or weekends when things are busy.


----------

